# Having problems with a neighbor's off leash dog (shared yard)



## LovesanimalsinNH (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi, thanks for this great forum.

I'm having some issues with a neighbor. We just moved in here about a month ago and share the yard with 2 other families. The one family is moving out and I have no idea who will move in and if they will have a dog. The problem is the longest term tenant who has a GSD.

He's very playful but huge. He doesn't listen very well and gets a bit too wild. My son is afraid of him and so is my dog.

I like dogs, and I appreciate a good dog but the owners are not very responsible. They have turned out to be very yard dominate and although we also pay to live here, we have had our dog (medium pointer/lab mix) rushed several times. 
In addition, the dog has also pounced on me. 

When I go to correct it, the one owner gets very nasty and says "Don't use his name, don't do this, blah, blah" and lectures me.

She has done this several times and set herself as a dog expert which annoys me for several reasons. She is a lot younger than I am, and I also have had dogs. 

Our current dog has been rushed and attacked by a variety of dogs her 5 years so she is dog shy. I always keep her on a leash, even in the yard.

It's very unsettling to not even be able to use our own (paid for) yard because I never know when "Bounder" and his owner (s) will decide to play dominance.

I can't reason with the lady because like I said, she thinks she knows it all. (not just about dogs). One time the husband had the dog off leash and it rushed my dog when I was walking her.

He never even said sorry. 

I wonder if anyone has any suggestions? I try to walk the dog off the property as much as possible but I want to use the yard in the summer. Yesterday she and the other neighbor dominated it for 2 hours with their off leash dogs. My son refused to go outside.

He has been on several walks with me and experienced the unleashed, roaming dog attacks so he is also wary of other dogs.

If I brought my dog out, they would have attacked her. (again, I keep her on leash).

I know the landlord is useless (she is a long term tenant and a local. I am from out of the area). 

I just want to get along.

Any ideas?


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

How frustrating! Especially that you can't go to the landlord about it. How long is your lease for? 

Most (if not all) of NH has leash-laws....I don't know if you can mention or ask the town clerk when you register your car or something if the town has leash laws. You may be able to pull it from the town's web site as well. 

That is not acceptable and your neighbor will be in for a rude awakening if her out of control dog harms your son - even accidentally. I sure hope it does not come down to that!

Welcome to the forum and NH! =)


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I would ask the landlord once more to do something about it, if she doesn't do anything, send an official letter to her via registered mail, and then tell her you will report the tenant to the city, and she herself to whatever association that is in charge of landlords lol. If nothing is done, just call the police.

We used to have an issue with noise at our old apt... and this is what we did. When the landlord was useless, we reported him to the city and they were forced to break our lease and we were able to move.

Not sure if that helps, but yeah... I really hate off leash dogs


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't think there are any city/public leash laws that apply within private yards. 

However, most leases have a clause about "quiet enjoyment" which is basically the right to make normal use of the property without being harassed or bothered excessively. That's the avenue I would pursue.

Depending on the layout of the yard, the landlord might opt to set up fencing to create smaller private yards or he might enforce a "leash law" on his own as a way to provide all tenants with reasonable, safe and undisturbed use of the yard. Or another option that suits the tenants and the physical space.


----------



## LovesanimalsinNH (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. It is frustrating enough to take a dog for a walk on a trail or park and have to worry about loose dogs. I'm frustrated because we like this apartment and it is hard to find anywhere that WILL rent with someone with a dog. It took us a long time to find this place and to already think we may have to move makes me very angry. The funny thing is this woman approached me when we first moved in and said "We all try to respect each other's time in the yard with the dogs" and then she starts this "dominance" behavior. 

There is no way to cut up the property. The LL is only interested in $$$$ like most. He rents a bit of the land out for livestock as well. 

The other problem is my dog is very stubborn and will refuse to "do anything" just to stay outside. So I can't just give her a quick walk and come inside. She dawdles around and then barks at anything or anyone who comes by.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

If the other suggestions don't work out, you may just have to accept that this living situation is more like an apartment, in which you really just don't have a yard. It sucks, because by all rights that yard is yours as much as the GSD's family's, but if the LL won't do anything about it, you can't reason with the GSD family, and there is no legal recourse, well, it is what it is.

I'd be looking for other good outdoor areas for your son and the dog to enjoy. Even if things work out with the yard, it's good to have other places you can go for a change of pace.

Good luck!!!


----------



## LovesanimalsinNH (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes, that is good advice, packetsmom. We try to find alternative places anyhow. Fortunately there are trails around here. I try to keep an eye on the schedules of people here (including the folks who use the barn) so we don't bother them, either. It's far better than our last situation (big apartment complex and numerous people with many dogs offleashed). So we'll try to take it one day at a time.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't stand people like that. We had a similar problem last summer in California with our neighbor's letting their dogs run loose. The problem was, the neighbor was actually the landlord, and they didn't care at ALL that our dogs didn't like strangers. Some people are just seriously inconsiderate and disrespectful. Luckily, we weren't there long.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Is it a property with HOA covenant???
If so tell the HOA or any board that control the property with the dog being off leash issues.

One can always tell the neighbour that the dog has shown aggression to you, the kids and your dog that you already have "documented" them for.. for the JIC you need to take him/her to court.
Maybe that may deter further behaviours???

And get pics of his off leash dog... you may need that when that dog actually bites.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Cool, another NH person. Where are you? Gilford here


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

How you handle the situation depends on if you ever want to talk to this neighbor again. I would have a conversation with her about how the dog scares your son and if the two of you could work out a schedule to go by. Does this living arrangement have a front and a back yard? If so maybe one could use the front yard on such and such a day and the backyard on the other days. Your situation makes me thankful I own my own house. Hopefully one day you will no longer have to rent and not be put in these kind of situations.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Suggestions in order of increasing 'aggression"
1. Get some treats and toss them to the dog. Use his name and teach him. Ignore the owner, just as she ignored you.
2. Get some cheap dog food and harmless leftovers ... like fat, skin, gristle. Get a dog dish and make a point of feeding the dog to make friends. When the owner complains, simply smile and say that "he likes it!" I hated when one neighbor did that to us... 50 years ago.
3. Get an ultrasonic whistle or an airhorn. If the dog rushes you, blast it! He will learn to stay away.
4. Let the dog touch you or your son. Fall down! Scream a little. Find a lawyer and write a simple, factual (not threatening) nastigram to the landlord (about safety) and to the owner. If that doesn't work, ask the lawyer about the next step.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Haha, I like the idea of feeding the dog. It's not illegal, but the neighbor will probably hate it. Make her _want_ to keep her dog away from you!

(Don't feed the dog fat, though, please. That can trigger an attack of pancreatitis in some dogs.)


----------

